# Star Wars Halloween



## gizmoduck (May 21, 2014)

We did Star Wars this year with really only one prop, but it took a while...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful with that blue lighting!


----------



## The Gill-Man (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful! Best part is, you can put a Santa in the cockpit and use it for Christmas too!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome build


----------

